# Slags Triumphant mass monster all you can eat vegan buffet.



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Those that pay a fu**ing tention you'd remember a few months back I was in rather poor shape, lost most muscle but had some fat so ran dnp for a week with good results, was pretty small but good shape, after that I went back to lots of drinking and drugs, added with no training and stress and no sleep I'm literally in worse shape and condition than before I started lifting. You really do lose it fast when you try :lol:

but no more! You hear me cry. Thats it. No more drink, no more drugs (hash and weed doesn't count) no more hangovers no more excuses!

*The drugs*

Delta labs t400 :lol: lol I joke I joke.

Triumph E-npp blend 3ml per week in the fu**ing stomach son. Take it like a jab from mcgregor or don't take it at all is my motto.

Iv got some xxxbulk tabs leftover so 1 of them a day with a tbol and a nolva to start with. In a few weeks I'll chuck in some superdrol. Iv ran sd at 20mg with no sides so thinking to run it at 40mg this time around.

*Training *

train what doesn't hurt till it hurts or till I'm bored. No pissing about, no pussy routines or rules or checklists in a fu**ing app. I'll pick things up and then put them down again.

*The food *

all you can eat buffet. Plant based vegan nutrition with a 'ain't no bulk like a big tekkers bulk' twist to it. With daily picks.

Calories: as many as I can

carbs: many

fat: I'll try and keep it down but I ain't promising nothing

protein: couldn't give a f**k.

"But when will it end" I hear you all cry!

It will end when my waist hits 34 inches, which I will measure my wrapping my cock around my waist. It currently overlaps at 32 inches.

Im prepared to slap on some fat, it's inevitable. But I now have trusty dnp in my arsenal a week on that negates a good 3 months fat gain 

Ill post a few pics later, my old size from 2 years back and my current condition.

Lets begin


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Proper approach :thumb time to grow mate. I've only been off 8 weeks now and look completely different


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

In for a tekkers bulk :thumb


----------



## zacsky2 (Feb 20, 2014)

Tekkerz. I can't message you


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Up early and straight to the gym this morning put the mrs on squat and leg press duty followed by cardio.

I minced about watched her tits bouncing then did a bunch of barbell shoulders, barbel rows some shrugs and tricep cable work.

Heres me before the session cold. This is from about 4 gym sessions in 6 months, too many crisps and lots of beer and cocaine.

I will update first progreess pics in 4 weeks

View attachment IMG_0681.JPG


View attachment IMG_0682.JPG


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

zacsky2 said:


> Tekkerz. I can't message you


 Good


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Down the cafe post workout nutrition.

View attachment IMG_0685.JPG


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Comical, I expect this will brighten my day I'm in.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

fu**ing stuffed. Going home for a nap then do a bit of work then cardio (whack one up the mrs sweaty poo pipe) then school run then might go train legs tonight.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Up early and straight to the gym this morning put the mrs on squat and leg press duty followed by cardio.
> 
> I minced about watched her tits bouncing then did a bunch of barbell shoulders, barbel rows some shrugs and tricep cable work.
> 
> ...


 good luck mate, your already holding more mass than @Natty Steve'o

x


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

In


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Slagface said:


> Up early and straight to the gym this morning put the mrs on squat and leg press duty followed by cardio.
> 
> I minced about watched her tits bouncing then did a bunch of barbell shoulders, barbel rows some shrugs and tricep cable work.
> 
> ...


 You've shrunk some tekkers since last time i see a pic of you.

Good luck though will be following with interest as your approach is good and your posts even better lol


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

In for the comedy factor :lol:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

2 vegan pastys and 4 packets of crisps for lunch

View attachment IMG_0686.JPG


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

In for the craic, this could be epic


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Slagface said:


> Those that pay a fu**ing tention you'd remember a few months back I was in rather poor shape, lost most muscle but had some fat so ran dnp for a week with good results, was pretty small but good shape, after that I went back to lots of drinking and drugs, added with no training and stress and no sleep I'm literally in worse shape and condition than before I started lifting. You really do lose it fast when you try :lol:
> 
> but no more! You hear me cry. Thats it. No more drink, no more drugs (hash and weed doesn't count) no more hangovers no more excuses!
> 
> ...


 Are you still pining sub Q?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

MrM said:


> Are you still pining sub Q?


 Yes mate I do shoulders sometimes aswell but sub q for the most part


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Linda's sausage bolognaise with dairy free Parmesan and red cheddar. Bangerang

View attachment IMG_0688.JPG


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

I hope this one takes a turn in the same direction as your last one.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Slagface said:


> *Training *
> 
> train what doesn't hurt till it hurts or till I'm bored.* No* pissing about, no pussy routines or *rules or checklists in a fu**ing app*. I'll pick things up and then put them down again.


 You really are a fu**ing hedon, aren't you :lol:


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

In for pics of giant tits


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> I hope this one takes a turn in the same direction as your last one.


 What happened in my last one I don't remember lol


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Was gonna go hit legs tonight but i cba so gonna do legs and biceps tomorrow morn. Just sat on sofa scoffing my face. Done a tub of chilli and garlic olives more crisps and this banging falafel, hummus and salad sarnie on thick white bloomer bread B) gonna have a packet of cashew nuts after, then bed. Done some calories today.

Just jabbed a ml in my left delt, feels ok, see how it fairs tomorrow.

View attachment IMG_0693.JPG


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> In for pics of giant tits


 There she is taking the kings boots off.

View attachment IMG_0691.PNG


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Slagface said:


> What happened in my last one I don't remember lol


 You shagged a pile of sluts


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> You shagged a pile of sluts


 Aahhh the old MA black book :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> good luck mate, your already holding more mass than @Natty Steve'o
> 
> x


 @Natty Steve'o is 55 years old

Natural

And in better shape than fu**ing tekkers ever will


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> @Natty Steve'o is 55 years old
> 
> Natural
> 
> And in better shape than half of the forum


 .........


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

fu**ing creasing up reading this

10/10


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> @Natty Steve'o is 55 years old
> 
> Natural
> 
> And in better shape than fu**ing tekkers ever will


 Yeah but my grandad bullied his grandad at school.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Just smashed legs for 1st time in about a year. 3 light sets of leg press, 3 sets leg extensions and 2 sets leg curls. Followed by a few bicep curls

#pumped4theday

#meatfreemalitia&thegainsbrigade

#swoleasfak

had 3 rounds of nut butter n jam on bloomer for breakie. Off to town to do my days hussle then off to lunch somewhere.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> .........


 Sad but true


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Good work bro, I've got a semi.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

In for this


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Lmao wtf. Why would you post a pic of your missus like that. Lucky woman


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

In


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Just post pictures of your Mrs and I think this thread will be booming


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Toranator said:


> Lmao wtf. Why would you post a pic of your missus like that. Lucky woman


 Why would I not post a pic of my mrs? Do you even know me fam? :crazy:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Bang on the textbook bb nutrition today, toast for brekkie, post workout was a vegetable samosa from the corner shop, probably out of date, washed down with a can of gogo juice. Fancied some chips down the harbour so went to my pals award winning chippy overlooking the sea. Sat inside for table service coz I fu**ing deserve it.

Had the gas inspection on my new place today and the boilers been condemned so no hot water no oven or hob or heating all weekend. Takeaways and eating out 3 meals a day oh go on then. fu**ing get in :thumb now I can either have salad or Chinese

hmmmmmmm. Hmmmmmmm I wonder hmmmmmmmmmmmm

View attachment IMG_0694.JPG


View attachment IMG_0695.JPG


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Slagface said:


> Bang on the textbook bb nutrition today, toast for brekkie, post workout was a vegetable samosa from the corner shop, probably out of date, washed down with a can of gogo juice. Fancied some chips down the harbour so went to my pals award winning chippy overlooking the sea. Sat inside for table service coz I fu**ing deserve it.
> 
> Had the gas inspection on my new place today and the boilers been condemned so no hot water no oven or hob or heating all weekend. Takeaways and eating out 3 meals a day oh go on then. fu**ing get in :thumb now I can either have salad or Chinese
> 
> ...


 You're an animal


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Went with salad :whistling:

look at at all that plant based goodness.

#pictureofhealth

#menshealthmagcovermodelinthemaking

View attachment IMG_0698.JPG


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Abs are getting leaner by the day. :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I get the feeling this thread will be educational.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Getting avocado seeds deep in this shortly.

View attachment IMG_0716.PNG


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Getting avocado seeds deep in this shortly.
> 
> View attachment 145865


 swap you 5 Quorn sausages for 15 mins


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> swap you 5 Quorn sausages for 15 mins


 You wouldn't last 15 minutes with this one mate. Iv been at it 2 years and I still can't :lol:


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Getting avocado seeds deep in this shortly.
> 
> View attachment 145865


 Fair play mate they were well worth the money.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

pre bed snack. 4 x grain bloomer toast 3 with marmite 1 with jam and whole nut butter


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Also dropped the xxx just running 80mg tbol now


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Lmao you're hillarious. Tekkers right?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Toranator said:


> Lmao you're hillarious. Tekkers right?


 The one and only.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Them tits were a bargain if you paid for them mate, banging.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Gary29 said:


> Them tits were a bargain if you paid for them mate, banging.


 Got her those and an iPhone 6 for her bday.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

No gym today was too busy mincing around town and doing the daily duties n ting.

Breakfast was 2 Linda's burgers, 45g protein for the macro obsessed ******* that wondered.

I'm also privileged to have the brand new weatherspoons, the largest pub in the uk just down the road from me, so went for a chickpea and spinach curry with chips and bunion rings which was the fu**ing bang. Had a few bags of crisps after, half a tub of pasta, bout to smash some tortilla chips n hummus and salsa and demolish a tub of chilli n garlic olives.

Who wants a fresh mrs tekkers pic later?

View attachment IMG_0718.JPG


View attachment IMG_0721.JPG


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

In for Mrs tekkers pics, I mean, slagface personal progress...


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

She said you



BioSynth said:


> In for Mrs tekkers pics, I mean, slagface personal progress...


 She said you can all have a pic tomorrow. She does look rough as a box of smashed crabs ATM to be fair


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

The spoon is good. Not as good as the Harvester tho for bulking. Getcha self down there for a pasta n red devil bulking starter off the cart


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> The spoon is good. Not as good as the Harvester tho for bulking. Getcha self down there for a pasta n red devil bulking starter off the cart


 My local harvester is fu**ing shocking mate. Just got a 0 star food rating, the staff are fu**ing retards. Last time I was there we stood waiting to be seated for 10 minutes while about 5 waitresses stood polishing glasses behind the bar, then waited another10 minutes for one Of them to take our order, order came out half missing, salad bar was a fu**ing s**t state, no bread rolls, ice machine was still broken from 3 weeks previous so no cold drink. Had to go and find somebody to pay my bill. Bare in mind we were 1 of 4 tables in the whole place it was that dead and literally the slowest and worst service I have ever ever received anywhere in my whole life.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Slagface said:


> My local harvester is fu**ing shocking mate. Just got a 0 star food rating, the staff are fu**ing retards. Last time I was there we stood waiting to be seated for 10 minutes while about 5 waitresses stood polishing glasses behind the bar, then waited another10 minutes for one Of them to take our order, order came out half missing, salad bar was a fu**ing s**t state, no bread rolls, ice machine was still broken from 3 weeks previous so no cold drink. Had to go and find somebody to pay my bill. Bare in mind we were 1 of 4 tables in the whole place it was that dead and literally the slowest and worst service I have ever ever received anywhere in my whole life.


 That's what you get when you live in margate lol.

Only pulling your plonker tekkers, they improving it slowly!


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Breaks this morning some toast and oj . Off out early on my husstle ting and stopped off for some brunch at the bistro

View attachment IMG_0725.JPG


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Ain't no bulk like a big tekkers bulk!!!!


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

How's the triumph enpp? Smooth? Pip? Using their test e 300 bang on. But their test 400 was minging for Pip binned 15ml of the stuff after bearing through 15ml I gave up. The enpp is between at 350. Was gonna dose at 4ml a week


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Toranator said:


> How's the triumph enpp? Smooth? Pip? Using their test e 300 bang on. But their test 400 was minging for Pip binned 15ml of the stuff after bearing through 15ml I gave up. The enpp is between at 350. Was gonna dose at 4ml a week


 Iv done 3 jabs so far. Sub q was ok at first then went rock hard lol. Nothing to cry about though. Next shot was 1ml in left delt, wasn't the smoothest but was ok, few days after it's a bit tender/bruised feeling but not bad. Then did right delt and it's smooth as f**k can't even feel nothing. I guess my other delt was just a s**t pin.

So it's not the smoothest but it is 350mg, certainly not bin worthy so you'll be fine  I'm a fu**ing fanny when it comes to pip as well


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Bit of a booboo today guys, my sisters moving to beni so went for leaving lunch and drinks, had a salad baggy ended up having a pint and then another pint I'm now at home getting suited and booted to go pub n clubs got 100 quids worth of beak in order.

See you all at 8am over and out :beer1:

View attachment IMG_0744.JPG


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Is mrstekkers having sausage for tea mate? :lol:


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Slagface said:


> Iv done 3 jabs so far. Sub q was ok at first then went rock hard lol. Nothing to cry about though. Next shot was 1ml in left delt, wasn't the smoothest but was ok, few days after it's a bit tender/bruised feeling but not bad. Then did right delt and it's smooth as f**k can't even feel nothing. I guess my other delt was just a s**t pin.
> 
> So it's not the smoothest but it is 350mg, certainly not bin worthy so you'll be fine  I'm a fu**ing fanny when it comes to pip as well


 Sweet. I'll be on that then. Sounds good. Enjoy your night lol. And the beak lol.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

In for this journal for sure lol

might have to give the enpp a try soon, see how smooth it is.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Fuuuuuckin hell :huh: after party was at mine, iv got my bro in law and paddy dochertys newphew on my sofa, again. Might go lay some fu**ing tarmac later :lol:

went to bed at 9. Woke up to being chewed off at half past. Think imma go Toby for a nice plate of veg and tatos


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Just f**ked the mrs up the arse. Now going harvesters for dat der salad bar.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Ended up getting off with some little sloshpot in front of my dad and step mum last night, I guess the cats out of the bag :whistling: my sisters moving to beni and last night was her leaving do, all family and her friends, a civilised affair, and there's me charged off my fu**ing nut trying to finger everything with a hole in including all my sisters mates.

This is why iv given up the sesh lol. What a fu**ing embarrassment :lol: saw an old old ex aswell, she messaged me this morning. In4 tit pics


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Diet drink obvs. Don't wanna get too fat now

View attachment IMG_0762.JPG


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

This journal is hilarious. Sesh last night for me as well first time in a while. Feel like dog sh1t now


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

mart revive said:


> This journal is hilarious. Sesh last night for me as well first time in a while. Feel like dog sh1t now


 I feel right as fu**ing rain mate, even doing handstands.

View attachment IMG_0759.PNG


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

Fair play mate you could do with getting the misses to get the hoover out by the look of it ?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

mart revive said:


> Fair play mate you could do with getting the misses to get the hoover out by the look of it ?


 Haha brand new carpet mate only just moved in so place is a s**t tip ATM. She just cleared away about 90 beer cans from the dining room so the pink jobs are getting done :thumb


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

My house was a bit of a tip this morning. We went out last night I drank cider, lager, jd, gin and white wine ( not all in the same glass im not an animal ) weed and nose candy also in the mix.

Genuinely interested to see how you get on with this journel


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Sounds like a good night then :thumb is the old ex getting a revisit though?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

danb900 said:


> Sounds like a good night then :thumb is the old ex getting a revisit though?


 As much as I'd like to it's dangerous territory so no


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 76181 (Apr 28, 2017)

You live in Margate? Good times as kid down that way. Fingered my girlfriend on the ferris wheel in Dreamland when I was 14 and banged the manageress of Clinton Cards in Ramsgate when I was 17. Happy days.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

IN

@Slagface your 1 hilarious cùnt i'll give you that son


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Salger said:


> You live in Margate? Good times as kid down that way. Fingered my girlfriend on the ferris wheel in Dreamland when I was 14 and banged the manageress of Clinton Cards in Ramsgate when I was 17. Happy days.


 Haha that old hag? You dirty git. Was in there 2 days ago, would not bang :lol:


----------



## 76181 (Apr 28, 2017)

Slagface said:


> Haha that old hag? You dirty git. Was in there 2 days ago, would not bang :lol:


 Probably not the same bird. Unless she's been manager there for 20 years!


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Up bright and early today getting on my hustle n ting. One of boys has just come into posession of a load of hookie no7 cosmetics so gonna go take a look see if I cant snag a deal. Breakfast this morning was 3 Linda's sausage sarnies some chille olives half a litre of orange 1ml of enpp 2 tbol a nolva and a blowjob. Thinking of sacking the tbol off it's boring, got superdrol here may aswell run that and take advantage of all the clean carbs I'm consuming

:whistling:

View attachment IMG_0775.JPG


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Should really get to the gym today ain't been since Friday coz man got on the sesh. Will hit shoulders chest and triceps I think. Might take an mtren and abuse those 5 kilo dumbells, throw them around like a Thai whore that's forgotten her safe word


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Glad to see we've dispensed with pretending Tekkers isn't Tekkers.

Been away with work for a couple days and no new pics of the Mrs. Shame.

Whats the story with your hustle? Legit or not?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Slagface said:


> Up bright and early today getting on my hustle n ting. One of boys has just come into posession of a load of hookie no7 cosmetics so gonna go take a look see if I cant snag a deal. Breakfast this morning was 3 Linda's sausage sarnies some chille olives half a litre of orange 1ml of enpp 2 tbol a nolva and a blowjob. Thinking of sacking the tbol off it's boring, got superdrol here may aswell run that and take advantage of all the clean carbs I'm consuming
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 145996


 I've run tbol a few times - it's not v dramatic, a bit bulkier than var, it's def a slow burn though. IMO only really worth it if you run it for 10 weeks.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> Glad to see we've dispensed with pretending Tekkers isn't Tekkers.
> 
> Been away with work for a couple days and no new pics of the Mrs. Shame.
> 
> Whats the story with your hustle? Legit or not?


 Always legit mate of course of course lol. I'm just an all round mover and shaker :lol:

spent half the day in bed today watching porn and chirpsin gash on pof, went to the bank and now in spoons waiting for my curry and chips which is taking long. 15 quid for curry n chips and a Pepsi in spoons wtf


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Bang on it lads

View attachment IMG_0782.JPG


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Slagface said:


> Always legit mate of course of course lol. I'm just an all round mover and shaker :lol:
> 
> spent half the day in bed today watching porn and chirpsin gash on pof, went to the bank and now in spoons waiting for my curry and chips which is taking long. 15 quid for curry n chips and a Pepsi in spoons wtf


 Why did mk1 tekkers get the ban anyway?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Why did mk1 tekkers get the ban anyway?


 Wasn't banned mate, it's still there, just can't log in, iv messaged and tagged Hera and Lorain a number of times to no avail. Think other than pscarbs occasional visits on here this forum is running itself now lol.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Little snack.

Beefless beef slices, dairy free cheddar spread on crackers, dairy free Red Leicester, onion hummus, chilli olives, beetroot, pickle, cue, artichoke hearts, pickled onion. Bangerang

View attachment IMG_0784.JPG


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Slagface said:


> Little snack.
> 
> Beefless beef slices, dairy free cheddar spread on crackers, dairy free Red Leicester, onion hummus, chilli olives, beetroot, pickle, cue, artichoke hearts, pickled onion. Bangerang
> 
> View attachment 146016


 Hummus is actually really nice. With carrot sticks.

Does the vegan s**t cost more than regular stuff?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

sen said:


> Hummus is actually really nice. With carrot sticks.
> 
> Does the vegan s**t cost more than regular stuff?


 Yeah it's a bit more mate but not a lot. Tub of cream cheese 2.50, beef slices 1.50, have a look in holland and Barrett fridge next time you pass one


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Slagface said:


> Yeah it's a bit more mate but not a lot. Tub of cream cheese 2.50, beef slices 1.50, have a look in holland and Barrett fridge next time you pass one


 Does it taste the same or did it take some time to get used to It?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Woke up this morning looking swole as f**k. Nice and full. Strength was up yesterday on push session but it will be anyway as iv been out of the gym for so long. Gonna go make some breaky then go gym for back and arms and more delts. Then gonna go up town and spend a few hundred quid on curtains for every room in the fu**ing house


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

danb900 said:


> Does it taste the same or did it take some time to get used to It?


 It's not the same mate at first you're like wtf is this with a lot of it, but after time it is what it is and you start to enjoy it.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice little sunrise from over the English Channel from me window there


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Slagface said:


> It's not the same mate at first you're like wtf is this with a lot of it, but after time it is what it is and you start to enjoy it.


 Always good to have more options food wise :thumb I'll just have a little lol


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Breakfast 1200 cals

iv gotta feeling today is gonna be a big food day. Also starting superdrol today and dropping tbol

View attachment IMG_0789.JPG


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Did some pull downs and rows followed by triceps today. Had to hurry on coz mans had bare hustle to attend. Ate another pasty n some crisps, then went to my favourite Belgium eatery for continental mother****ing feast! Aka veggie burger n chips. Dunno weather to get a fat Indian tonight just for the rice ting or get the Mrs to earn her keep with a sausage and baked bean stew.

Wot are you guys sayin


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Haven't weighed myself at all not even st the start but I can tell iv piled a f**k load of weight on already coz walking about town is fu**ing hard work!! Had to kneel down earlier and in the way up my right knee gave out with a shooting pain. Neck and head has fattened right out aswell.


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Slagface said:


> Did some pull downs and rows followed by triceps today. Had to hurry on coz mans had bare hustle to attend. Ate another pasty n some crisps, then went to my favourite Belgium eatery for continental mother****ing feast! Aka veggie burger n chips. Dunno weather to get a fat Indian tonight just for the rice ting or get the Mrs to earn her keep with a sausage and baked bean stew.
> 
> Wot are you guys sayin


 Smash the Indian then stew later before bed :thumb I've just done a large dominoes and 2 side orders. Can barely move


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

danb900 said:


> Smash the Indian then stew later before bed :thumb I've just done a large dominoes and 2 side orders. Can barely move


 Ended up making the stew my damn self. Was delicious


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Slagface said:


> Ended up making the stew my damn self. Was delicious


 What sausages are they? Like then quorn ones?

I've had the lasagne or cottage pie for work made by quorn that was alright and always got a bag of quorn mince in the freezer but not tried any of the other stuff.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

danb900 said:


> What sausages are they? Like then quorn ones?
> 
> I've had the lasagne or cottage pie for work made by quorn that was alright and always got a bag of quorn mince in the freezer but not tried any of the other stuff.


 Na most quorn has egg in it, try the linda mcartney sausages and byrgers mate they are the bang. Higher in protein than meat and very little fat


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

I'll have a look mate.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Tat was dinner, was in bed by 8, come 9 I was hungry so my good lady went and made me my sammiches!

View attachment IMG_0811.JPG


View attachment IMG_0812.JPG


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

Slagface said:


> Tat was dinner, was in bed by 8, come 9 I was hungry so my good lady went and made me my sammiches!
> 
> View attachment 146065
> 
> ...


 Glad you opted for DIET pepsi mate - for a moment there i thought you had gone off the rails!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Tat was dinner, was in bed by 8, come 9 I was hungry so my good lady went and made me my sammiches!
> 
> View attachment 146065
> 
> ...


 You are what you eat


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> You are what you eat


 My breakfast today, full of fruit and veg mate look. Tomato, potato, mushroom, white beans, clean as a whistle

View attachment IMG_0816.JPG


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Slagface said:


> *Ended up making the stew my damn self*. Was delicious


 Pink job


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Slagface said:


> My breakfast today, full of fruit and veg mate look. Tomato, potato, mushroom, white beans, clean as a whistle
> 
> View attachment 146075


 Looks like cheap pub food

Though vegans eat healthy :whistling:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Slagface said:


> My breakfast today, full of fruit and veg mate look. Tomato, potato, mushroom, white beans, clean as a whistle
> 
> View attachment 146075


 You gonna get fat man, when's the update pics?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> You gonna get fat man, when's the update pics?


 After a month I'll do update pics, and I'm already fat again ffs.

This is phase 1, beefcake BEEEEFCAAAAAKE

phase 2, dnp and salad.

I got this guys, been doing this for years. I'm a fu**ing pro at getting huge then getting tiny over and over again :lol:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Slagface said:


> After a month I'll do update pics, and I'm already fat again ffs.
> 
> This is phase 1, beefcake BEEEEFCAAAAAKE
> 
> ...


 Great journal mate, you know I wind for pics love it.. :lol:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Need more pics of your mrs bangers rather than your breakfast bangers. This is UK-M mate, you think we care what you had for breakfast or what you look like, more tit pics ffs.


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

In


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Just jumped back on cycle as well, 1.5ml TestENpp eod / 80mg dbol/ Nolva and aromasin as needed. All triumph - v smooth pinning so far


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Just jumped back on cycle as well, 1.5ml TestENpp eod / 80mg dbol/ Nolva and aromasin as needed. All triumph - v smooth pinning so far


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Not sure if it's vegan but have you had the Linda Mccartney pulled chicken?

Tastes bloody awesome, just like chicken, been making fajitas with it lately.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Smitch said:


> Not sure if it's vegan but have you had the Linda Mccartney pulled chicken?
> 
> Tastes bloody awesome, just like chicken, been making fajitas with it lately.


 Yes mate I think it's better uncooked though. Just defrost the c**t and eat it out the bag. The duck aswell? Bangerang


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

fu**ing stumbled across something this morning guys and I think it could genuinely change the face of bodybuilding as we know it.

iv only gone and put curly fries on me brekky and OH MIII DAYSSSS it's a game changer. Having the option of hash brown or a curly fry from one mouthful to the next it's like having a double dip with ya 2 favourite ex girlfriends.

This is going down as the staple from now on.

View attachment IMG_0843.JPG


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

This morning did be bent over rows high reps. Overhead bar press and lat raises. Massive pump on. Still off the orals ATM and I weighed I today at 13 stone 3 so I'm up about 10lb from when I last weighed myself a few weeks back. So in the last 2 weeks iv put on about a stone. fu**ing living this cycle already and I'm barely even started yet. Off up town today to buy a new wardrobe for me n the mrs and get all new curtains made for the new house. No husstle today having a long weekend coz I fakin deserve it


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sex drive has gone through the fu**ing roof. Back on pof the last few days, smashing her doors in at every strike of the hour. Took her shopping today bought her fishnets and little half cut too things and a new slutty dress, she's having her extensions and hair bleach blonde again on Tuesday (at the tune of 380 fu**ing quid I add!!!) so come Tuesday/weds you'll have a slutty little set of pictures in here


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Had Burger King today for lunch veggie burger large meal with an extra large chips and 12 onion rings. Then dinner was bolognaise. After dinner had olives crisps chocolate and a side of fanny.

View attachment IMG_0847.JPG


View attachment IMG_0865.JPG


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

View attachment IMG_0874.PNG


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Very nice. Think desert is tastier than dinner though :thumb

I've bought some Linda mcartney bangers to taste today and the burgers.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Slagface said:


> View attachment 146112


 Love the curtains mate are those the new ones?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Love the curtains mate are those the new ones?


 Are they f**k they are landlord special mate haven't been arsed to put the new ones up yet


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Slagface said:


> View attachment 146112


 Frandeman likes this :whistling:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Frandeman likes this :whistling:


 Just think... I get to walk away from that to smash fat mingers and it's still there when I get home, with dinner made

:thumb


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Did some light chest and arms today, noticeably packing some size on now I'm a mile away from the pics I posted at the start especially with a little pump on. Having right grief with the tits though ffs. But then again I always do. As soon as I'm lean :whistling: i can see what the real damage is and just book in at the mya clinic in London and get it whipped out asap.


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Slagface said:


> View attachment 146112


 I imagine her dad loves you


----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

In for the pics


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Dan71 said:


> I imagine her dad loves you


 Her little bro loves me even more we used to smash birds together. Few months back after a night out I had a threeway with his ex girlfriend and his sister, he was on the sofa and we were in the next room and the poor c**t had to listen to me smashing the back doors off the pair of them hahahahahaha


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

I wonder how many other dicks she has in her mouth and ass before your dinner is made


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nara said:


> I wonder how many other dicks she has in her mouth and ass before your dinner is made


 Probably less than you.

The blokes doing one of the best threads I've read on here in ages, had me in stitches every post and seems like a top laugh. Yet you always get one bellend.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Nara said:


> I wonder how many other dicks she has in her mouth and ass before your dinner is made


 Not many. She's only f**ked about 4 other blokes in the 2 years we have been together. But wev smashed tons of birds together. :cool2:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Day off gym today, but did f**k loads of walking, breakfast down spoons, more chips and crisps for lunch, and chips and my home made meat free steak and cheese less cheese sauce for dinner. Poor food for today but it's a Sunday what do you want from me


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

pics of ass hole next mate, thanks in advance xx


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> pics of ass hole next mate, thanks in advance xx


 Id do a hd closeup mate but I dont wanna have my thread moved to where I cant see it lol.

Bought her about 10 slutty out fits last night aswell as a fatboy vibrator AND one of those microphone looking clit buzzers that plugs into the mains. That pussy is getting torn up tomorrow or wednesday. Been looking at those pneumatic drill dildo machines aswell might get one of those and really f**k her s**t up just for a laugh.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Slagface said:


> Id do a hd closeup mate but I dont wanna have my thread moved to where I cant see it lol.
> 
> Bought her about 10 slutty out fits last night aswell as a fatboy vibrator AND one of those microphone looking clit buzzers that plugs into the mains. That pussy is getting torn up tomorrow or wednesday. Been looking at those pneumatic drill dildo machines aswell might get one of those and really f**k her s**t up just for a laugh.


 Just stick a dildo on the end of a reciprocating saw!!!


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Eaten bare food today aswell. For breakfast I had some quorn strips n salad in rolls, 3 packets of crisps, half a litre of orange and a whole tub of aldi tomato pasta.

Lunch was a large vegetable samosa 2 packets of crisps 3 red bulls (the council 35p version) and a 100g packet of chilli peanuts, then went spoons for jacket potato salad and 3 extra portions of 5 bean chilli.

Then in a min im cooking 2 quorn vegan burgers in seeded baps with salad and my cheese sauce which is peng. Followed by a tub of olives and chips n dips more oj. Will add pics laters for the haterz.

No gym today been too busy on the husstle. Mondays always a tough day for me. Hitting legs tomorrow morning and will try and squeeze in shoulders aswell.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Slagface said:


> Eaten bare food today aswell. For breakfast I had some quorn strips n salad in rolls, 3 packets of crisps, half a litre of orange and a whole tub of aldi tomato pasta.
> 
> Lunch was a large vegetable samosa 2 packets of crisps 3 red bulls (the council 35p version) and a 100g packet of chilli peanuts, then went spoons for jacket potato salad and 3 extra portions of 5 bean chilli.
> 
> ...


 Only 5 packets of crisps? Thought you were bulking not cutting?


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Slagface said:


> Id do a hd closeup mate but I dont wanna have my thread moved to where I cant see it lol.
> 
> Bought her about 10 slutty out fits last night aswell as a fatboy vibrator AND one of those microphone looking clit buzzers that plugs into the mains. That pussy is getting torn up tomorrow or wednesday. Been looking at those pneumatic drill dildo machines aswell might get one of those and really f**k her s**t up just for a laugh.


 Can imagine the wall plug in ones really pack some power compared to the battery powered ones. Send her flying to other end of the room. Might get one for my missus - get a buzz out of seeing how much you can make them squirm in joy around its weird :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Slagface said:


> Id do a hd closeup mate but I dont wanna have my thread moved to where I cant see it lol.
> 
> Bought her about 10 slutty out fits last night aswell as a fatboy vibrator AND one of those microphone looking clit buzzers that plugs into the mains. That pussy is getting torn up tomorrow or wednesday. Been looking at those pneumatic drill dildo machines aswell might get one of those and really f**k her s**t up just for a laugh.


 https://www.amazon.co.uk/Makita-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Concrete-Vibrator/dp/B000GJTDIU

Get in


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

So coz my dick has gone through the roof iv ended up spending a fu**ing grand on the bird this week just in hair clothes and sex toys ffs. Had her hair done today didn't realise with the extras like brow tints and this and that the bill came to 400 fu**ing notes! She does look the bang though so it would be worth it if she HADNT JUST COME ON THR fu**ing RAG!!!!!!

Thats my plans out the bloody window.

She tried on one of her new dresses today so I took a snap

Can't wait to go out tomorrow down clubs and fu**ing own that s**t 

View attachment IMG_0949.JPG


View attachment IMG_0960.JPG


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Got her training and dieting well ATM she's got a good stone to lose and she'll be the pengist little housewife :thumbup1:


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Money well spent matey looks banging. Dnp and lettuce for a fortnight :lol:


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Slagface said:


> So coz my dick has gone through the roof iv ended up spending a fu**ing grand on the bird this week just in hair clothes and sex toys ffs. Had her hair done today didn't realise with the extras like brow tints and this and that the bill came to 400 fu**ing notes! She does look the bang though so it would be worth it if she HADNT JUST COME ON THR fu**ing RAG!!!!!!
> 
> Thats my plans out the bloody window.
> 
> ...


 Does your bird have a look of Sheridan Smith about her?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Does your bird have a look of Sheridan Smith about her?


 Maybe a touch but not really, id show her face propper but you know... its ukm lol


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Slagface said:


> Maybe a touch but not really, id show her face propper but you know... its ukm lol


 Na, I wouldn't neither mate. Got a proper thing for Sheridan Smith, used to love her in that tracksuit in 2 pints.

Your bird get her tits done over here or abroad? Money well spent my man!


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Got up at 2am today, breakfast was a large pot noodle and galf a tube of pringles. Gym at half 8, did chest and arms. Down the bistro for a massive breaky went home had loads of crisps n nuts n snacks then went to spoons for chickpea curry and a side of chips. Had a pack of super noodles 50g peanuts and now im having 2 chilli cheese toasties with my new £6 toasty maker


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Na, I wouldn't neither mate. Got a proper thing for Sheridan Smith, used to love her in that tracksuit in 2 pints.
> 
> Your bird get her tits done over here or abroad? Money well spent my man!


 Ohhhhh her the blonde chavvy bird? Yeah shes similar mate she wears pink tracksuits ellese crop tops and air maxes lol. She can down a pint and 1 bang a geezeer out aswell lol. Seen her do it lol.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Slagface said:


> Ohhhhh her the blonde chavvy bird? Yeah shes similar mate she wears pink tracksuits ellese crop tops and air maxes lol. She can down a pint and 1 bang a geezeer out aswell lol. Seen her do it lol.


 It's a good look when you've got the body underneath :thumbup1:


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Came her for tit pics and I'm not disappointed! Wicked log mate :thumb


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Slagface said:


> View attachment 146211
> 
> 
> View attachment 146212


 Them titties look well worth the money bud. Shame shes wasting them by having them covered up :rolleye11:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

The little slosher

View attachment IMG_0987.JPG


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Testing it the new wand lol. There's no nudity here so should be ok on here but mods if this is too much please let me know I'll delete it rather than have my log moved to ma or adult chat where I can't go. Cheers

View attachment IMG_1008.JPG


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

That serviette gonna catch all the drips? :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ffs :lol:


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Proper woman would have put the drying up away first :lol:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Ffs :lol:



View attachment IMG_1025.JPG


View attachment IMG_1031.JPG


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Got home last night blasted the mrs with the new 'bully boy' vibrator, had her stood over me with the wand on her clit gushing like niagra falls. Beds f**ked, carpets f**ked, clothes are f**ked... she's on the rag ain't she looks like Iv put a stick of TNT inside my cat and blown it to bits up the walls


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

The young bird that works where I get breakfast every day caught me filming her strum off in the street, hahaha f**k I just remembered. I told her she was fit and asked her to come back with us oh ffs :lol: gonna be interesting ordering breaky tomorrow morning hahahaha

she has got a crackin body though I told the mrs yesterday that I plan to get spuds deep in it


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

I now officially have a side chick. Met her on pof, she's a big girl which isn't like me at all but she's fu**ing awesome and her face is stunning! She's god dreadlocks aswell she's propper cool. Haven't told the mrs yet not sure how she's gonna react. I'll break the news in Pizza Hut shortly

she cant beat me up in public :lol:


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Surely you can get in MA again now Tekkers.


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Slagface said:


> I now officially have a side chick. Met her on pof, she's a big girl which isn't like me at all but she's fu**ing awesome and her face is stunning! She's god dreadlocks aswell she's propper cool. Haven't told the mrs yet not sure how she's gonna react. I'll break the news in Pizza Hut shortly
> 
> she cant beat me up in public :lol:


 Lol s**t hot I've just joined tinder with fake Facebook see what sloshers are on there


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Slagface said:


> I now officially have a side chick. Met her on pof, she's a big girl which isn't like me at all but she's fu**ing awesome and her face is stunning! She's god dreadlocks aswell she's propper cool. Haven't told the mrs yet not sure how she's gonna react. I'll break the news in Pizza Hut shortly
> 
> she cant beat me up in public :lol:


 Pics of fatty bojangles


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Pics of fatty bojangles


 I'm gonna try and get a video out of her. I'm in love with her face! I want to bolt my wad all over it.


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

It's only video worthy if she's covered in spunk and your missus is licking it off :thumb


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

danb900 said:


> It's only video worthy if she's covered in spunk and your missus is licking it off :thumb


 This bird has had actual girlfriends before so 3some game is gonna be on. I told the mrs over dinner, she was fine, I showed her a pic and she said although she's fat she would still let her gnaw her off. Would I be pushing my luck to try and legit make her a second gf rather than just a side chick


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

View attachment IMG_1091.JPG


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Slagface said:


> I'm gonna try and get a video out of her. I'm in love with her face! I want to bolt my wad all over it.


 I hope that features in your video


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Slagface said:


> This bird has had actual girlfriends before so 3some game is gonna be on. I told the mrs over dinner, she was fine, I showed her a pic and she said although she's fat she would still let her gnaw her off. Would I be pushing my luck to try and legit make her a second gf rather than just a side chick


 I think you'll be fine. At lease if she's a second gf it's some one else to cook after sorting you out


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Varg said:


> Surely you can get in MA again now Tekkers.


 Can't remember how to join lol. I have so much to give lol


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Mrs had a little cry this morning over the side chick. Told her to stop being such a melt there's more than enough tekker stick to go around. She's only worried I'm gonna leave her, I was like why the f**k would I do that :lol: women are fu**ing stoopid.

Had pot noodle and crisps for breakfast this morning with some left over Pizza Hut. She's making me toasted cheese sandwiches ATM, then she's going to the salon to have her hair washed then we are going for lunch but don't know where yet. Gym later gonna do some legs and biceps.

Not sure what the plan is tonight but might go for dinner somewhere then cinema.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

That is peng.

Also I like going to Pizza Hut because the manager used to get it balls deep a while back. 

View attachment IMG_1087.JPG


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Just found this fu**ing slag in my dining room.

View attachment IMG_1110.JPG


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

This weeks been a bit of a flop, no gym again today and bout to go back out on the sesh. So gonna be a good 12 hours of drink plus Iv got a bag of adderall here and pals not got any sniff left the c**t. So looks like I'll be swalling some adderall later to keep me going.

Im not looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Her outfit for tonight I just bought her.

View attachment IMG_1122.JPG


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

Im going to answer my question before i ask it and say that you like the attention and find it amusing however:

Assuming you go out with her when she is wearing a top so low and wide cut that her breasts are close to popping out - surly she has guys gawking over her every minute of the night and assume regular crude comments from perverted men?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

MarkyMark said:


> Im going to answer my question before i ask it and say that you like the attention and find it amusing however:
> 
> Assuming you go out with her when she is wearing a top so low and wide cut that her breasts are close to popping out - surly she has guys gawking over her every minute of the night and assume regular crude comments from perverted men?


 She gets a fair few mate but most people know who I am and too scared to go near her, although if they just asked me to crack in with her like a man I'd say crack on. Those that are new about or don't know me soon jog on when she points over to me :lol:

i play on it a bit, she will be on the dance floor grinding up and slut dropping surrounded by geezas trying to get amongst it with her and I'll just shimmey over like a fu**ing boss and snatch her away leaving them with their dicks in their hands hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Last year we were out down the cafe having a few beers and she took some random lad into the woman's toilets and gave him a blowie while I was having something to eat. Ha a good pal of mine now lol.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Its been 5 days since you posted, some of us without lives and laid up after an op rely on UKM for entertainment


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Sams said:


> Its been 5 days since you posted, some of us without lives and laid up after an op rely on UKM for entertainment


 I suspect he is holed up with "the big bird with a stunning face"


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> I suspect he is holed up with "the big bird with a stunning face"


 Or hes been banged up for his shenanigans :whistling:


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

bornagod said:


> Or hes been banged up for his shenanigans :whistling:


 Wouldn't be the first time :lol:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Well then lads. Side chick is now my mrs. Taking her to Birmingham next week just splashed out 350 notes for a suite in some swanky hotel. Mrs #1 ain't the happiest ATM but she says she'd rather her move in with us and all live together than have to split my time.

fu**ing love my life 

done f**k all all week apart from sleep, sleep, more sleep, talk to the new bird on the phone and sleep. No gym since last Thursday, no jabs, no gear at all, pretty much burned myself out and that was my body shutting down and saying f**k you c**t you can't keep doing this.

So Iv had some rest and I'm back in the gym and gonna get back on the juice. I'm going to hold up on the calories though, new bird n all that, can't be going in all bloated can I.

Last Saturday night was fu**ing naughty. Got para by about 8pm, my pal chucked a few bombs of speed in my mouth and that was me off. Was a naughty little gash hound all night. Took a few birds home to the dining table where I produced a varied array of pharmaceuticals and plant based extracts and we sat there till mid day until I could no longer speak and I went to bed, where I laid for 4 hours, before getting up and going for dinner.

I believe Iv suffered some anxietys this week, but I'd imagine that's the speed.


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Had a good laugh reading this you are a funny ****er.

One question..........is this a fitness journal or a junkie journal? :whistling:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

damn shame said:


> Had a good laugh reading this you are a funny ****er.
> 
> One question..........is this a fitness journal or a junkie journal? :whistling:


 Junkies steal their kids Xbox games and trade them at cash converters for smack. I'm no junkie pal I'm a drug collector and connissiour :lol:


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Slagface said:


> Junkies steal their kids Xbox games and trade them at cash converters for smack. I'm no junkie pal *I'm a drug collector and connissiour* :lol:


 Glad you did not say your a fitness guru.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Slagface said:


> Well then lads. Side chick is now my mrs. Taking her to Birmingham next week just splashed out 350 notes for a suite in some swanky hotel. Mrs #1 ain't the happiest ATM but she says she'd rather her move in with us and all live together than have to split my time.
> 
> fu**ing love my life
> 
> ...


 Hope your back on the booze and drugs today, you had a weeks rest. What did you do take s**t loads diaz in the week?

I would this this i 100% a fitness journal that newbie gym goers / steroid takers could learn a lot from.

When does the other bird move in and when do we get to see the new bit of cnut


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sams said:


> Hope your back on the booze and drugs today, you had a weeks rest. What did you do take s**t loads diaz in the week?
> 
> I would this this i 100% a fitness journal that newbie gym goers / steroid takers could learn a lot from.
> 
> When does the other bird move in and when do we get to see the new bit of cnut


 It's our 2 year anniversary today so no doubt I'll be off my fu**ing tin again tonight.

Other bird is a long way off from moving in mate  hahaha


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Slagface said:


> It's our 2 year anniversary today so no doubt I'll be off my fu**ing tin again tonight.
> 
> Other bird is a long way off from moving in mate hahaha


 Good man.

Keep us updated with drug/alcohol intake and a few pictures of your mrs for the newbie gym goers, so they can benefit from your training and fitness routine


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Sams said:


> Good man.
> 
> Keep us updated with drug/alcohol intake and a few pictures of your mrs for the newbie gym goers, *so they can benefit from your training and fitness routine *


 Not just for newbies. I have been training for 25 years and I am learning something new every time I read this.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Lost for words.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sams said:


> Good man.
> 
> Keep us updated with drug/alcohol intake and a few pictures of your mrs for the newbie gym goers, so they can benefit from your training and fitness routine


 Oh it's fu**ing game on tonight lads. Was meant to be taking the mrs to dinner and date night for our anniversary but just heard in the grape vine there's a skinhead do over in margate so dinners out the window I'm getting suited and booted just off to debinhams now to get me new fresh Fred perry and some chinos then ordering a ticket, and getting a taxi to the boozer to get my fu**ing tin off. Havnt been out with the skins all year so tonight's gonna be an absolute shambles. Probably stay in margate till kick out then over to rammo to show my face in the club n see what gash is about. Probably end up taking a bit home and staying up at the table till silly o'clock tomorrow, spend 5 days in bed pranging out like a dolphin stranded on a hot sandy beach

what is life.

Still, I got 1 workout in this week. 2 if you count rampant masturbation. The kind where your sweat even changes odour


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Just found a pot of salad in the fridge she can have that with some cold lentils for tea. Can't have her coming out with no food baby n showing me up can I


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Asahi is not the fu**ing one mate.

Fml


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Waow, I can't believe I haven't noticed this thread before


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

SimpleLimit said:


> Waow, I can't believe I haven't noticed this thread before


 Not much going on in here mate. :whistling:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Slagface said:


> Asahi is not the fu**ing one mate.
> 
> Fml


 What's Asahi?

Bet you haven't been to bed yet have you?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> What's Asahi?
> 
> Bet you haven't been to bed yet have you?


 Japanese beer mate aka truth serum aka 3 pints f**ked. It's utter poison and drank about 6 pints of it before going onto desperado. I actually did sleep I didn't have any drugs last night!!!!! I took 200 notes to the boozer I thought that be enough for a few pints and a ticket, come 10pm I had 30 quid left lol. Didn't have my card on me either ffs.

Told my mrs I was in love with my new gf aswell that went down a storm, she took it quite well to be fair to her. He she is all depleted, there's not an ounce of water left in her.. it's all over the fu**ing carpet

View attachment IMG_1307.JPG


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Slagface said:


> Told my mrs I was in love with my new gf aswell that went down a storm, she took it quite well to be fair to her. He she is all depleted, there's not an ounce of water left in her.. it's all over the fu**ing carpet


 You have a mrs and a gf ??

Waow....

I don't know wether to hate you or to love you


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Slagface said:


> Japanese beer mate aka truth serum aka 3 pints f**ked. It's utter poison and drank about 6 pints of it before going onto desperado. I actually did sleep I didn't have any drugs last night!!!!! I took 200 notes to the boozer I thought that be enough for a few pints and a ticket, come 10pm I had 30 quid left lol. Didn't have my card on me either ffs.
> 
> Told my mrs I was in love with my new gf aswell that went down a storm, she took it quite well to be fair to her. He she is all depleted, there's not an ounce of water left in her.. it's all over the fu**ing carpet
> 
> View attachment 146523


 Love a good piss up with the boys...

The missus and i have good clubbing nights, we had a mad one last week in a cream Ibiza night in Bristol, got a drumcode techno night same place 2 weeks time, that ones sold out already.

Can't wait for that... I prefer techno nights.

You tell her this pics for ukm?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

SimpleLimit said:


> You have a mrs and a gf ??
> 
> Waow....
> 
> I don't know wether to hate you or to love you


 Yeah mate  it's all about keeping it real with them mate. Keep it real from the start and you can create any dynamic you want if they are open minded and love you enough lol


----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

SimpleLimit said:


> You have a mrs and a gf ??
> 
> Waow....
> 
> I don't know wether to hate you or to love you


 I know! it's crazy, love this thread it's great entertainment. Slagface is one lucky dude.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> Love a good piss up with the boys...
> 
> The missus and i have good clubbing nights, we had a mad one last week in a cream Ibiza night in Bristol, got a drumcode techno night same place 2 weeks time, that ones sold out already.
> 
> ...


 I prefer little bars that have a dance floor, in a huge packed club I wouldn't stand out much, I like being the one people point over to saying "what the f**k is that c**t up to" :lol:

and the mrs told me to take the pic to put on here as you havnt had any for a few days lol. She's a right cock hungry little whore today


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Off to harvesters and Asda, she's gonna turn some heads to day, in all meanings of the phrase lol

View attachment IMG_1342.JPG


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

How the hell did you spend £200 on a few pints?


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Varg said:


> How the hell did you spend £200 on a few pints?


 Of all the stuff he gets up to this is the bit you can't get your heard around mate?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Sub97 said:


> Of all the stuff he gets up to this is the bit you can't get your heard around mate?


 Lol, my last Sat night out in Manchester, drinky poncy craft beers at £5 a half (and the last canI bought was £9), including train and food starting at 1pm probably only cost me £60 or £70.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Varg said:


> Lol, my last Sat night out in Manchester, drinky poncy craft beers at £5 a half (and the last canI bought was £9), including train and food starting at 1pm probably only cost me £60 or £70.


 I spend a lot on other people. Plus a vodka and coke is about 4.50 and I do one of those every 4-5 minutes for a good few hours


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

If I'm going down the club for a propper night (most Thursdays and Saturdays) I'll typically blow 2-300 a night. Next weeks gonna be a big one Iv got people coming from Bristol and Scotland staying for the weekend, massive sesh heads. Iv booked us the VIP room at the club as a treat and that's 700 quid before Iv even had a beer. And we won't even get to that club till about midnight and it shuts at 3 lol. It's so we can finger birds and sniff fat slugs of powder off the barmaids leg. The slut.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Slagface said:


> It's our 2 year anniversary today so no doubt I'll be off my fu**ing tin again tonight.


 fu**ing hell... I remember from the other log when you were first putting up pics/vids of her when you were first getting together, where the f**k has the last couple years gone :confused1:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> fu**ing hell... I remember from the other log when you were first putting up pics/vids of her when you were first getting together, where the f**k has the last couple years gone :confused1:


 Up my nose! :lol:

yeah it sure does fly mate.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm stopping the bulk. I said quit when my waist hit 34 inches and it has already, I'm not going to start cutting till next week, Iv got a big weekend this weekend pretty much 3 days of drink and drugs as all my boys and girls are coming down to stay from across the lands. Once that's over I'm just going to do test and superdrol. Gonna keep carbs high and just eat whole foods like a good little vegan.

Had my first sitting for my full body piece today, game of thrones dragon, the head covers most of my front, the neck will run over my shoulder and the dragons body and wings will cover my back and probably my sides with the tail going down my leg. I'm booked in for another 6 full days, it's going to be a show stopper. The artist is incredibly talented she's only about 21 and her black and grey realism is phenomenal.

The centre chest and collar bone felt awesome aswell :whistling:

View attachment IMG_1446.JPG


View attachment IMG_1454.JPG


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow just spotted this!...What a epic read so far, reminiscence of your old posts in MA!

Subscribed, need to stop opening this thread at work though! Not work safe is it! :whistling:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

View attachment IMG_1576.PNG


View attachment IMG_1570.PNG


View attachment IMG_1572.PNG


View attachment IMG_1577.PNG


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Just a test run for Saturday night.

And yes of course I fu**ing did :lol:


----------



## Halfwaythru (Nov 18, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Got home last night blasted the mrs with the new 'bully boy' vibrator, had her stood over me with the wand on her clit gushing like niagra falls. Beds f**ked, carpets f**ked, clothes are f**ked... she's on the rag ain't she looks like Iv put a stick of TNT inside my cat and blown it to bits up the walls


 Reading through this thread in work and this post almost made me spit my coffee over my monitor I laughed so much. Classic 

What an epic thread. Subscribed.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

There's literally no more room in my nose for anymore cocaine.

fu**ing session

View attachment IMG_1605.JPG


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Put it on a mirror, or at least a kitchen counter you fu**ing savage. I hate it when someone starts crushing it up on a dvd box. You are the worst type of person.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

JW210 said:


> Put it on a mirror, or at least a kitchen counter you fu**ing savage. I hate it when someone starts crushing it up on a dvd box. You are the worst type of person.


 Somebody needs a line :lol:


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Slagface said:


> There's literally no more room in my nose for anymore cocaine.
> 
> fu**ing session
> 
> View attachment 146690


 It's been a while since I've done any coke but that looks pretty decent. Enjoy the weekend


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Slagface said:


> There's literally no more room in my nose for anymore cocaine.
> 
> fu**ing session
> 
> View attachment 146690


 Shark tale?

#dadoftheyear


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> Shark tale?
> 
> #dadoftheyear


 It's an old case. We don't even have a DVD player


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

in for pics of harlequin covered in her own piss


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Slagface said:


> It's an old case. We don't even have a DVD player


 Do you still have the DVD though?! I was hoping you were going to adopt me?

Looking forward to getting breastfed by my new mammy.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Slagface said:


> It's an old case. We don't even have a DVD player


 Do you still have the DVD though?! I was hoping you were going to adopt me?

Looking forward to getting breastfed by my new mammy.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Slagface said:


> There's literally no more room in my nose for anymore cocaine.
> 
> fu**ing session
> 
> View attachment 146690


 Lovely - whats that half an oz


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sams said:


> Lovely - whats that half an oz


 Was lol


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Slagface said:


> Was lol


 haha. Are you in full creature, paranois mode yet or still boozing and going strong


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Tekkers is dead then I guess. RIP bro.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Tekkers is dead then I guess. RIP bro.


 First Zyzz, the Rich Pianna and now Slag Face / Tekkers

RIP bro's


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Just popped in here! Good drills all round keep it up


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Tekkers is dead then I guess. RIP bro.


 He's done this before. Maybe a new username, or some crazy story of living off grid, or something.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

hes living the high life


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Varg said:


> He's done this before. Maybe a new username, or some crazy story of living off grid, or something.


 HMP Maidstone will be a richer place for his presence


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> HMP Maidstone will be a richer place for his presence


 Haha he's fine. He text me yesterday.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

What's up f**k nuggets :thumb

so just spent the weekend with the new Mrs up in Birmingham, swanky hotel n dinner, tried to take her shopping but she wouldn't let me buy her anything so I bought myself a 800 quid dolce & gabanna jacket instead. Will do for pottering about town when I'm in me trackies. Pretty much had my dick royally worshipped the whole time I was there, massages, blowies, she ran me a nice bath with incense and bath bombs and sat behind me masssaging my head and chest while I lay relaxing, came home last night about 9pm to find my other mrs dressed up like a fu**ing whore, both nipples pierced, 2 lip piercings, dinner on the table, candle lit bath waiting, I walked in, ate, got in the bath, she washed me, then went to bed and smashed the tiny little arse off of it, followed by a massage to sleep. Boss weekend.

View attachment IMG_1921.JPG


View attachment IMG_1930.JPG


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Slagface said:


> What's up f**k nuggets :thumb
> 
> so just spent the weekend with the new Mrs up in Birmingham, swanky hotel n dinner, tried to take her shopping but she wouldn't let me buy her anything so I bought myself a 800 quid dolce & gabanna jacket instead. Will do for pottering about town when I'm in me trackies. Pretty much had my dick royally worshipped the whole time I was there, massages, blowies, she ran me a nice bath with incense and bath bombs and sat behind me masssaging my head and chest while I lay relaxing, came home last night about 9pm to find my other mrs dressed up like a fu**ing whore, both nipples pierced, 2 lip piercings, dinner on the table, candle lit bath waiting, I walked in, ate, got in the bath, she washed me, then went to bed and smashed the tiny little arse off of it, followed by a massage to sleep. Boss weekend.
> 
> ...


 I hope to God you stuck your tongue right up her arse while like that :thumb


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

danb900 said:


> I hope to God you stuck your tongue right up her arse while like that :thumb


 Had to :lol:


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Slagface said:


> Had to :lol:


 Good man it's got to be done


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

nice arse

next step is a gape pic x


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I've just read this thread from start to finish. Ive got to say I'm disgusted.

This "tekkers" or "slag face" fella talks about women like they are sex objects, dresses them in next to nothing, degrades them and thinks it's okay to have multiple women at once...

Ah f**k who am I kidding. I loved every page of it. Hahahaha.

Keep up the good work fella. In the gym I mean. Obviously ;-)


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

The Last Time said:


> Well I've just read this thread from start to finish. Ive got to say I'm disgusted.
> 
> This "tekkers" or "slag face" fella talks about women like they are sex objects, dresses them in next to nothing, degrades them and thinks it's okay to have multiple women at once...
> 
> ...


 Living the life we dream of


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Oh I er... I did a push and pull day last week ...


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Slagface said:


> View attachment 146979
> 
> 
> View attachment 146980


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Slagface what's the latest mate

pics always welcome


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Slagface what's the latest mate
> 
> pics always welcome


 I was gonna start the gym last night again as it happens but I was asked to sample a Triumph xanax bar and well, may aswell have shot me with 40 rounds of fu**ing dinosaur tranquilliser, holy f**k. I remember trying to walk and then I woke up 13 hours later. So, gym tonight lol. Gonna do test deca xxxbulk I think. Smash the food hard, starting with breaks down thebistro so I can try and chirps up that little whore that works there


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

This is the my other new bird aswell. Half Asian. She's fu**ing awesome aswell. She writes my poetry and draws me artwork and reads torot cards to tell my future. She's magical


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

How's the diet going mate?

Your lifestyle doesn't seem very amenable to healthy eating, and getting vegan food on the run can be a bit challenging, no?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Varg said:


> How's the diet going mate?
> 
> Your lifestyle doesn't seem very amenable to healthy eating, and getting vegan food on the run can be a bit challenging, no?


 I eat out 3 meals a day usually mate either spoons or Ask, Chinese or curry house, all do plenty of vegan options


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Waiting for the flight that will bring me to Spain, laptop died and thought to check what's up on UK-M.

11 pages of cracking fun lol.

It reminds me of the old Tekkers journal, or a softer version for keeping it in here.

A bit late but

IN.

P. S. I'm waiting Christmas to see this journal moved in MA and mr. Tekkers back in that section where he belongs :lol:


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Slagface said:


> View attachment 147469
> This is the my other new bird aswell. Half Asian. She's fu**ing awesome aswell. She writes my poetry and draws me artwork and reads torot cards to tell my future. She's magical


 She looks tasty. Decent body?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok , I' m gonna admit I ' m following this on my drunken days

( not for the chicks , just waiting for Slag to do another handstand haha )

x


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

RexEverthing said:


> She looks tasty. Decent body?


 What he said. Lol


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> She looks tasty. Decent body?


 Not in the slightest, face doesn't show it but she is one big big round ball of fun. She's short but very overweight. Not my standard type at all but I love her and she keeps me in order. She really underands me as a person and accepts me for what I am...

a total fu**ing cvnt :lol:


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

Slagface said:


> Not in the slightest, face doesn't show it but she is one big big round ball of fun. She's short but very overweight. Not my standard type at all but I love her and she keeps me in order. She really underands me as a person and accepts me for what I am...
> 
> a total fu**ing cvnt :lol:


 I think a ass pick would be better than a description ?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

jd said:


> I think a ass pick would be better than a description ?


 Be a 2 man job mate, you'd have to hold up the overhanging back flab so I could get a clear shot.

No joke lol


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Quick update:

mrs number 2 sacked me off, boohoo. Already back seeing one of my ex's, those that remember my old log will remember her as the little blonde whore who i had sucking me off in the living room while the ex wife came home early from work and as the key went in the door I chucked her out the back door into the garden naked with all her s**t, split seconds from being busted big time. Been trying to work my way back in her smashed crab flaps on and off ever since but she's always shunned me off. Iv seen her twice in the last few weeks.. first time she was in the club where I frequent, I was sat in my VIP booth with my mrs and some other ho's I invited in, bottles of spirits and champagne all over my table, then on Saturday night I went to charity boxing event and there she was in the standing area with some little yutes, while and my friends got seated at my ringside table with my champagnes and waitress service, she realised mans not playing no more and she needs a bit of looking after by the Tek. So a few Facebook messages later and I'm at her gaff last night getting all up among it till midnight. The mrs weren't too happy coz I was meant to pick up Chinese on the way home but I was too busy getting knuckles deep for dat der vegetable fried rice. So a pot noodle later and I'm at home in bed getting a good deepthroat.

Think it's gonna be a regular, might end up making her my second woman down the line. Iv got some pics but I'm still not in MA I can't figure where it is!!!

Back to the gym tonight first time in long. Just hit shoulders and some chest flys. Straight back on the juice, xxxbulk test e and deca. 1ml of each per week. I'm keeping dosed low purely because I hate jabbing.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Banging vegan Cajun burger


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

You message @Lorian for the MA access.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

The side chicks going drinking later but she's home by 10 and I'm on strict orders to go and smash her pussy up. Iv already dropped 40mg of cialis in the last 48 hours and I'm gonna drop a cenforce viagra/depox pill half hour before going round there. Safe to say I'm gonna shred her cervix like a scaffolding pole falling through a wedding marquee from a great height. Bitch better be on the pill I swear to god coz this mans going bareback.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Pictures FFS


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> Pictures FFS


 She's been ploughed by a few doorman mate who may or may not be on here and I'm not fu**ing this up by getting caught out posting pics out in the open. Once in male animal I'll post bare pics and vids lol.

This is the inly safe for work poc i have lol


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Slagface said:


> She's been ploughed by a few doorman mate who may or may not be on here and I'm not fu**ing this up by getting caught out posting pics out in the open. Once in male animal I'll post bare pics and vids lol.
> 
> This is the inly safe for work poc i have lol
> 
> View attachment 147942


 Get this man in MA!!!


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Once in MA you can literally request my mrs to do anything n she'll do it lol


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Once in MA you can literally request my mrs to do anything n she'll do it lol


 Any chance of her finishing jet washing the brickwork on the drive?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Any chance of her finishing jet washing the brickwork on the drive?


 Alaskan pipe line would be my request


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> Alaskan pipe line would be my request


 Do tell me more..... :beer1:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Ffs ended up down the boozer met some Spanish lads went back theirs got high then took the mrs and her mate home. Took a while thumbing in a softy but smashed the pair in the end. Currently waiting for my pot noodle


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Aahhhhhh f**k. That's another few thousand brain cells gone


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Aahhhhhh f**k. That's another few thousand brain cells gone


 Happy Monday


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

@Slagface

Every day I come to this thread with hopes and dreams, and every day I leave with a tear in my eyes.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

SimpleLimit said:


> @Slagface
> 
> Every day I come to this thread with hopes and dreams, and every day I leave with a tear in my eyes.


 What do you want from me mr limit :lol:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

So wentro gym the other day. I think I'm finally back in the game. Did upper body, 2 days later I'm hurting like a bitch! Was gonna do legs today but didn't get back from shopping till late and had some loose ends to tie up so I had a pot noodle and now going to bed.

Bird wise Iv got 3 on the go ATM plus the mrs. fu**ing hard work and costing me a small fortune.

Think im gonna do upper lower split each twice a week probably Tuesday to Friday sat sun Monday off. Gonna hold off the dnp for 4 weeks as Iv got a full day of ink booked 1 day every week for the next month and the last thing I need is being an absolute sweat box while the girls trying to work. She'd be wiping away the blood sweat and tears well and truly :lol:

current condition... pony. But not a bad starting place considering how little I have trained in the last 12 months and how much drink and drugs Iv done and only sleeping around 5 nights a week. Gimme 6 weeks I'll be jacked as a mofo blud


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

When I eventually get around 10% I'll book into mya clinic in London and get the tits removed. They charge 5k but I can't be f**ked going to Poland for the sake of an extra 2500 when I can get it up the road. fu**ing gyno has plagued me for bare now. Had enough of it.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Gym thismorning did shoulders chest and triceps. Food all Iv had is 2 veggie burgers and then a jacket spud with sketty hoops refried beans and hummus.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Got a massive night on the beer tomorrow

one of my side chicks (my ex) is coming round for pre drinks then coming out with us. Her and the mrs have met briefly twice butbim really hoping they become besties and end up smashing them both charged off my nut when we get home. They both fancy eachother it's just my ex being a scaredy cat coz she's never been nose deep in clit before.


----------

